# ISPConfig 3.0.0.6 Beta released



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

ISPConfig 3.0.0.6 Beta is available for download. This release is
for testing only, it is not for production use.

ISPConfig 3 is a new Hosting Control Panel rewritten from scratch. ISPConfig 3
is not a direct update for ISPConfig 2. DO not install it on a ISPConfig 2 server.


Features of ISPConfig 3 compared to ISPConfig 2
-----------------------------------------------------

- Support for virtual mail users
- Support for virtual FTP Users
- Support for multiple Servers
- Support for splitting of services to multiple servers
(Database, web, FTP and DNS can be on different servers).


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software itself can be downloaded here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.0.6-beta.tar.gz

ISPConfig 3.0.0.6 Beta is also available as ready to run VMWare virtual
machine based on Debian Linux.

Download of the VMWare image:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig_3.0.0.6_debian_etch.zip (approx. 600 MB)

When you run the vmware image the first time you will be asked to keep
or create a MAC address. Select "keep", otherwise the networking wont work.

The root password of the VM is set to "ispconfig", the IP address is
192.168.0.100 and has to be reconfigured in /etc/network/interfaces
to meet your network requirements. The ISPconfig Interface login is:

http://192.168.0.105:8080/

User = admin
Password = admin.


Changes:
--------------------------------------

- Individual Email filtering rules for mailboxes.
- Added editor for the server config ini.
- Create MySQL databases for websites.
- Simple firewall configuration form.
- Many bugs were fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with a SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please have a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

This is a Beta release and we invite everone to report bugs. Bugs can be either reported
in the ispconfig forum (preferaböe to this forum thread) or you sign up for a account
in the ISPConfig bugtracking system and sent a email to dev[at]ispconfig[dot]org with your
bugtracker username and and the request to activate your user. Due to massive SPAM problems
we had to dectivate the automatic activation of bugtracker accounts.


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0).
- Ubuntu 7.10
- Ubuntu 8.04

More Linux Distributions will be supported soon.


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig on Debian and Ubuntu can be found
in the text files INSTALL_DEBIAN.txt and INSTALL_UBUNTU.txt which are inside
the ISPConfig-3.0.0.6-beta.tar.gz file.


----------



## joeby (22. Juli 2008)

*Wann kommt die produktive Version 3.0 (unverschämte Frage)*

Hallo Till,

ich habe diese Mitteilung durch Euren Newsletter bekommen. Ich wollte eigentlich dieser Tage einen meiner beiden Stratoserver testweise mit UBUNTU LTS 8.04 und ISPConfig einrichten.

Doch wenn jetzt 3.0 mit einer neuen Architektur in der Mache ist:

Ist es dann eventuell sinnvoller, auf das neue System zu warten, das einige für mich interessante Features hat, ehe ich ein System installiere, das demnächst veraltet ist.

Dazu eine beinahe unverschämte Frage: Ist schon absehbar, wann unter Umständen mit einer 3.0 für den produktiven Einsatz zu rechnen ist?

Danke!

Grüßle joeby


----------



## planet_fox (22. Juli 2008)

siehe hier

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=682

es kommen noch 4 beta versionen bis zur stable version 3.0.1.0


----------



## vzcrsa (5. Aug. 2008)

kann es sein das diese version einen kleinen fehler hat bei der installation die 3.0.0.5 hat bei mir funktioniert. die 3.0.0.6 läast sich bei mir nicht installieren und zwar bricht die installation ab bei   clamav clamav-daemon  dort kommt die meldung kann verzeichniss clamav nicht anlegen und deb-kfg.... E: error 
OS debian ETCH  update und upgrade gemacht. wir hatten es einmal amlaufen da gab es wohl mit dem DNS ein problem, da hier die IP´s nicht anpingbar waren und somiot die Domains nicht erreichbar waren !  eine neuinstallation ist jetzt unmöglich da sie immer wieder abgebrochen wird.


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2008)

Hi,

mirist kein Fehler bekannt. Habe es auch gerade am Sonntag problemlos auf Debian installiert.


----------



## vzcrsa (7. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till, meine frage ist wie kann ich PhpMyadmin in ispconf 3 aufrufen. 

also so das der kunde seine db nutzen kann ??

den link weis ich, ich will das ganze aber in der navi mit als Link oder Button oder aber als mod einbinden ??


----------



## planet_fox (7. Aug. 2008)

hm versuchs doch so 

Domain erstellen zBsp. db.example.de und dort phpmyadmin installieren


----------



## vzcrsa (7. Aug. 2008)

genau das will ich ja nicht, ich möchte ja phpmyadmin fest für den kunden einbinden. 
es ist ja einaml auf dem server drauf und das reicht doch.  ich muss den link im admin-interface als modul oder dergleichen einbinden


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Du kannst phpmyadmin ganz einfach aufrufen:

http://192.168.0.100/phpmyadmin

woebei Du natürlich die IP an Deine Server-IP anpassen musst.


----------



## vzcrsa (8. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,

ich würde es gerne mit dem BE Designer als Tool integrieren so als link das der kunde das ganze immer gleich zu hand hat.


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Ich würde Dir raten es nicht mit dem BE Designer zu machen, da er die Menüs in einigen Modulen zerstören kann, wenn sie erweiterte Berechtigungen verwenden.

Schau am einfachsten mal in die Datei module.conf.php rein, in dem Modul wo Du es integrieren möchtest, der Aufbau der Menü Dateien ist recht simpel. Du kannst damit aber nur einzelne Dateien per Ajax laden und nicht komplette Applikationen.


----------



## vzcrsa (8. Aug. 2008)

aha also muss ich phpmyadmin und andere NEUEN module für ajax anpassen bzw. umschreiben ?!


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Das Menü ist nicht gedacht für die Einbindung externer Software. Du kannst aber z.B. mit dem Menü eine Seite laden, auf der Du die Links zu externer Software bereit stellst.


----------



## VoodooManiax (8. Aug. 2008)

Hi @ll,
bis jetzt bin ich von v3.0 schwer begeistert. War ne lange Zeit Plesk und Confixx User. Alle Achtung Leute.
Jetzt meine Frage, kann man ssl für die Adminoberfläche aktivieren ??? Wenn ja wie ???
Vielen Dank.
MfG

VoodooManiax

PS: Ist für die V3.0 eine Webmail Oberfläche vorgesehen ???


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

> Jetzt meine Frage, kann man ssl für die Adminoberfläche aktivieren ??? Wenn ja wie ???


Nein, im Moment zumindest nicht. Wenn Du SSL haben möchtest, musst Du aber eigentlich nur den Vhost für die Weboberfläche (in /etc/apache2/sites-available) um die SSL spezifischen Direktiven erweitern.



> PS: Ist für die V3.0 eine Webmail Oberfläche vorgesehen ???


Nein. Es macht keinen Sinn das Rad nochmal zu erfinden. Es gibt jede menge gute Webmail Programme, die alle mit pop3 oder Imap Servern zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## vzcrsa (8. Aug. 2008)

kann ich im adminbereich seiten per includes einbinden ?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

> kann ich im adminbereich seiten per includes einbinden ?


Wie meisnt Du das bzw. wo willst Du was genau einbinden?


----------



## VoodooManiax (8. Aug. 2008)

Hi Till,
danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten. Gibt es denn ein HOWTO, um z.B. RoundCube zu implementieren oder des gleichen ???
THNX & REGARDS
VoodooManiax


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Es gibt dafür noch kein Howto. Aber du brauchst Roundcube einfach nur so zu installieren, wie es auf der Roundcube Seite steht. Da ist nichts ISPConfig spezifisch dabei.

Am einfachsten legst Du vorher eine Websiet in ISPConfig an und installierst roundcube dann in das entsprechende web Verzeichnis dieser Website.


----------



## vzcrsa (9. Aug. 2008)

na wenn ich z.bsp eine php-seite mit dem befehl include einbinden möchte um dort weitere funktionen oder sonstiges anzubieten ? ist dies möglich ?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2008)

Du kannst natürlich in jeder PHP Datei mittels Include eine andere PHP Datei einbinden. Deine Frage lässt sich so nicht wirklich beantworten, da sie zu unspezifisch ist. Du müsstest schon etwas genauer sagen, was Du wo einbinden möchtest, was es genau bweirken soll, wo der Inhalt der Datei erscheinen soll etc.


----------



## vzcrsa (9. Aug. 2008)

also ich möchte zum Bsp. datei middel.php   in  tools  im hauptbereich einbinden
oder phpmyadmin/index.php  in tools  hauptbereich einbinden.
in DNS möchte ich unsere DNS-Verwaltung mit einbinden


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2008)

Dazu fügst Du einfach:


```
$items[] = array( 'title'     => 'middel.php',
                  'target'     => 'content',
                  'link'    => 'tools/middel.php');


$module['nav'][] = array(    'title'    => 'Mein Menu',
                            'open'     => 1,
                            'items'    => $items);
```
in der Datei tools/lib/module.conf.php hinzu. damit erhältst Du Deinen eigenen Menüeintrag für die Datei, der beim anklicken die Ausgabe der datei middel.php in den entsprechenden Content Bereich per Ajax läd.

Phpmyadmin kannst Du so nicht laden, da alle Links in phpmyadmin dann das Controlpanel ausblenden würden, da phpmyadmin nicht kompatibel zu den Ajax Aufrifen ist. Dü könntest höchsten versuchen, eine HTML-Datei in den Content Bereich per Ajax zu laden, die wiederum einen IFrame für phpmyadmin enthält.


----------



## vzcrsa (9. Aug. 2008)

super danke, das hört sich gut an !

jetzt habe ich aber noch ein problem, auf dem ganzen server werden png datein nicht angezeigt, ist dieses problem schon bekannt ?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von vzcrsa:


> super danke, das hört sich gut an !
> 
> jetzt habe ich aber noch ein problem, auf dem ganzen server werden png datein nicht angezeigt, ist dieses problem schon bekannt ?


Bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei, einige der Icons im Interface sind ja png und bei mir sind sie in Firefox / opera / IE einwandfrei zu sehen.

Wenn es Grafiken in Deinen eigenen Datein sind, dann denk dran, dass sie relativ zur index.php Datei gelden werden und nicht zu der datei, die den HTML Quelltext erzeugt (stichwort: Ajax).


----------



## vzcrsa (10. Aug. 2008)

aber an der index oder sonstigen wurde nie was geändert, auf einem anderen server lief alles einwandfrei !
wir haben nur einen Umzug von Plesk auf ISPConfig gemacht, seitdem werden einige grfiken nicht mehr angezeit.

hier mal die Index.php vom inhalt

if ( !file_exists( "inc/header.inc.php" ) )
{
    // this is dynamic page -  send headers to do not cache this page
    $now = gmdate('D, d M Y H:i:s') . ' GMT';
    header("Expires: $now");
    header("Last-Modified: $now");
    header("Cache-Control: no-cache, must-revalidate");
    header("Pragma: no-cache");

    echo "It seems to be script is <b>not</b> installed.<br />\n";
    if ( file_exists( "install/index.php" ) ) {
        echo "Please, wait. Redirecting you to installation form...<br />\n";
        echo "<script language=\"Javascript\">location.href = 'install/index.php';</script>\n";
    }
    exit;
}

require_once( 'inc/header.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'design.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'admin.inc.php' );

require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'db.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'profiles.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'prof.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'members.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'news.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'quotes.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'utils.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'membership_levels.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_INC . 'tags.inc.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_ROOT . "templates/tmpl_{$tmpl}/scripts/BxTemplVotingView.php" );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_CLASSES . 'BxDolArticles.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_CLASSES . 'BxDolClassifieds.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_CLASSES . 'BxDolEvents.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_CLASSES . 'BxDolBlogs.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_CLASSES . 'BxDolGroups.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_CLASSES . 'BxDolPageView.php' );
require_once( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_CLASSES . 'BxDolSharedMedia.php' );

require( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_ROOT . "templates/base/scripts/BxBaseIndex.php" );
require( BX_DIRECTORY_PATH_ROOT . "templates/tmpl_{$tmpl}/scripts/BxTemplIndex.php" );

check_logged();


$_page['name_index']     = 1;
$_page['header']         = $site['title'];
$_page['header_text']     = $site['title'];
$_page['css_name']        = 'index.css';

$oIPV = new BxTemplIndexPageView();

$_ni = $_page['name_index'];
$_page_cont[$_ni]['promo_code'] = getPromoCode();
$_page_cont[$_ni]['page_main_code'] = $oIPV -> getCode();

// add email to notify emails list
if ( $_POST['subscribe'] && $_POST['subscribe_submit'] )
    AddNotifyEmail($_POST['subscribe']);



PageCode();


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2008)

Ok, Du hast also ein Problem in einer Website und nicht ISPConfig. Also ISPConfig hat nichts mit der Darstellung der PNG Dateien zu tun, es ist nur ein Server Control Panel und schreibt einen ganz normalen Standard Vhost, was genau das kannst Du ja in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ nachsehen.

Solche Fehler passieren meistens, wenn Du mehrere Domains auf ein Web geleitet hast und wenn dann die Grafiken keine relativen Pfade haben, werden sie natürlich nicht angezeigt. Schau mal in den HTML Quelltext der Seite, sinde die nicht angezeigten Bilder und sieh Dir mal die Exakte URL an, unter der sie geladen werden sollen.


----------



## vzcrsa (11. Aug. 2008)

also hier mal das ganze<a href="http://xxxxxx.de/"><img src="http://xxxxxx.de/media/images/logo.gif" class="mainLogo" alt="logo" /></a>

das ganze wird aber als ffmpeg wieder ausgegeben, ffmpeg ist auch installiert, halt werden die inhalte nicht angezeigt


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2008)

Und was wird angezeigt, wenn Du das Folgende im Browser öffnest:

http://xxxxxx.de/media/images/logo.gif


----------



## vzcrsa (11. Aug. 2008)

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*500 error - Internal Server Error!*[/FONT]                                 


  [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*The following error occurred:*[/FONT]   
                            [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]The requested URL caused an internal server error.           [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial]If you get this message repeatedly please contact the Webmaster.[/FONT]


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2008)

ok, dann schau ins error log der webseite und poste die fehlermeldung von dort.


----------



## vzcrsa (11. Aug. 2008)

[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [error] [client 217.93.252.102] File does not exist: /var/clients/client0/web5/web/crossdomain.xml
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/
[Mon Aug 11 11:39:49 2008] [alert] [client 217.93.252.102] /var/clients/client0/web5/web/media/.htaccess: Option Indexes not allowed here, referer: http://xxx/


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2008)

Kopiere bitte mal den komletten Inhalt der .htaccess datei in das apache direktiven Fled in ISPConfig und lösche dann die .htaccess Datei. Oder aber Du erlaubst in der apache2.conf Datei das Allow Override für Indexes.


----------



## vzcrsa (11. Aug. 2008)

gemacht jetzt bekomme ich bei einigen seiten wieder error 404  und die grafiken werden immer noch nicht angezeigt.  muss wenn ich floats anzeigen lassen will eine oder ein mod zusätzlich installiert sein ( system Deb Etch ) ???


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2008)

Nein, HTML wird vom Browser und nicht vom Server interpretiert. Hast Du mod_rewrite geaden? Am besten gehst Du mal Deine komplette .htaccess datei durch, schaust in der pacahe Doku nach zu welchen Modulen die verwendeten Direktiven gehören und installierts dann die Module.


----------



## vzcrsa (11. Aug. 2008)

also mod_rewrite ist geladen und alle anderen module auch hier mal nen auszug 

*apache2handler*

  Apache Version Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch11 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c  Apache API Version 20051115  Server Administrator webmaster@xxx Hostnameort xxx:0  User/Group www-data(33)/33  Max Requests Per Child: 0 - Keep Alive: on - Max Per Connection: 100  Timeouts Connection: 300 - Keep-Alive: 15  Virtual Server Yes  Server Root /etc/apache2  Loaded Modules core mod_log_config mod_logio prefork http_core mod_so mod_alias mod_auth_basic mod_authn_file mod_authz_default mod_authz_groupfile mod_authz_host mod_authz_user mod_autoindex mod_cgi mod_dir mod_env mod_include mod_mime mod_negotiation mod_php5 mod_rewrite mod_setenvif mod_ssl mod_status mod_suexec


----------



## vzcrsa (11. Aug. 2008)

wäre es möglich ich lasse dir per pn die zugangsdaten zukommen und du würdest dir selber mal anschauen was ist ??? würde das gehen ?


----------



## vzcrsa (12. Aug. 2008)

*PhpMyAdmin Inhalt der Php-Datei wird Angezeigt*

wenn ich http://xxxxx.de/phpmyadmin  aufrufe bekomme ich den Inhalt der Seite angezeigt als Quelltext !  was kann das sein ??


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2008)

Hast Du mod_php installiert?


----------



## VoodooManiax (9. Sep. 2008)

*Kein Mail empfang mehr ...*

Hi @ll,
seit etwa 4 Tagen kann keine meiner Domains mehr Mails empfangen. Bekomme auch keine Fehlermeldung beim versenden an diese Domain. Auch über Outlook versandte Mail (egal welche Domain) kommen nicht an, weder bei web.de, gmx.net oder gmail.com. habe den Mail auch schon neu gestartet. Woran könnte es liegen ???
Über einen Tip wäre ich sehr dankbar.
MfG
VoodooManiax


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

Schau mal ins mail.log. Zum Testen solltest Du immer erstmal versuchen Dir eine Mail Lokal zuzustellen, also Dass Du eine Mail von einem lokalen account and sen selben account schickst.


----------



## VoodooManiax (9. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,
danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Interner Mail Versand leider auch nicht möglich.
Scheint mir aber ein Problem in ClamAV zu sein, korrigiere mich wenn ich mich da täusche.
Hier ein Auszug aus der mailerror.log:

```
Sep  9 11:30:19 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-01) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:30:19 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-01) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:30:27 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-03) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:30:27 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-03) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:30:27 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-02) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:30:27 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-02) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:35:42 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-03) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:35:42 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-03) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:35:42 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-02) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:35:42 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-02) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:35:49 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-04) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:35:49 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-04) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:35:49 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-03) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:35:49 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-03) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:41:04 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-04) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:41:04 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-04) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:41:04 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-03) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:41:04 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-03) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:41:11 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-05) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:41:11 rootconfig amavis[28404]: (28404-05) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:41:11 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-04) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:41:11 rootconfig amavis[28450]: (28450-04) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:44:14 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-01) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:44:14 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-01) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:44:14 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-01) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:44:14 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-01) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:49:28 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-01) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:49:28 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-01) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:49:28 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-01) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:49:28 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-01) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:49:35 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-02) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:49:35 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-02) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:49:35 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-02) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:49:35 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-02) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:54:50 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-02) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:54:50 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-02) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:54:50 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-02) (!!) ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:54:50 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-02) (!!) TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan timed out at (eval 48) line 462.
Sep  9 11:55:18 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-03) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:55:18 rootconfig amavis[2534]: (02534-03) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Sep  9 11:55:18 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-03) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
Sep  9 11:55:18 rootconfig amavis[2533]: (02533-03) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
```


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

Ruff bitte mal auf:

apt-get update
apt-get -u upgrade

umd alle aktuellen Pakete von Debian zu installieren, für den Fall dass da was für ClamAV dabei ist.

Dann start mal Clamav neu:

/etc/init.d/clamd restart


----------



## VoodooManiax (9. Sep. 2008)

die aktuellen Pakete habe ich auch bereits installiert, dennoch ist kein mailversand möglich. zudem lasse ich eine kopie der mails immer auf dem server. auch diese kopien sind weg.
mail.log ist bei mir 15 mb groß. sehe ich zum ersten mal.
sonst noch ne idee ???


----------



## planet_fox (9. Sep. 2008)

schau mal in die logfiles


----------



## Morpheus150785 (16. Sep. 2008)

*ftp Problem*

Hallo hab das Problem das ich nichts mit meinen FTP Client auf meine Seite laden kann.

FTp User ist erstellt. FTP Client verbindet auch zur Seite. Aber sobald ich was hochladen will. Kommt ein Fehler das ich keine berechtigung habe.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2008)

Aktualisier bitte mal auf die neueste Version indem Du Folgenden Befehl auf der Shell ausführst:

ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh

Dann Lösche den FTP User und lege ihn neu an. Besteht das Problem dann immer noch?


----------



## planet_fox (16. Sep. 2008)

und sag mal was 

ls sagt auf das verzeichnis falls es ned hinhaut


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2008)

???????  Nochmal ausführlicher bitte.


----------



## sumsebum (18. Sep. 2008)

BTW. mal kurz eine kleine Zwischenfrage, existiert schon eine globale Backupfunktion aller Webs in ISPConfig3?


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2008)

Es gibt noch garkeine Backup Funktion in ISPConfig 3.


----------



## sumsebum (18. Sep. 2008)

Schade Till.... steht die schon in den geplaten Features drin, wenn nicht könnte man die ja mit aufnehmen, oder?


----------



## Morpheus150785 (19. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

also lag wohl nicht an der ISPConfig version, sondern an meinem FTP Programm. Da war irgendwie als Verbindungsmodus aktiv eingestellt. Nach dem ich auf Standart gegangen bin, ging alles.

Hab das mal versucht weil es nach dem update auch nicht ging.
Dennoch danke für die hilfe.


----------

